
Request for Blockchains (RFB) - acmeyer9
https://medium.com/@alexcmeyer/request-for-blockchains-rfb-8f0c56ac685b
======
sharemywin
Decentralized Fantasy sports:

[https://www.digitalfantasysports.com](https://www.digitalfantasysports.com)

[https://www.footycash.com](https://www.footycash.com)

------
sharemywin
3\. VR city:

[https://decentraland.org](https://decentraland.org)

[https://deep.gold](https://deep.gold)

------
sharemywin
Similar to Credit instruments:

Decentralized Credit Scoring:

[https://hellobloom.io](https://hellobloom.io)

------
sharemywin
2\. blockchain government : [https://bitnation.co](https://bitnation.co)

------
sharemywin
similar to 4: decentralized wifi

[https://www.ammbr.com](https://www.ammbr.com)

[http://altheamesh.com](http://altheamesh.com)

[https://www.opengarden.com](https://www.opengarden.com)

